# 2x4 or 2x6 for cabin/sauna



## CritskyCritter (Jul 22, 2014)

What are the pros an cons of using 2x6 instead of 2x4 (besides cost of the boards)


Step #1; buy the land


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Insulation value and strength. Mine is 2x4 and if you watch any pay attention how you heat the cabin 2x4 would do you just fine, I believe using 2x6 is over rated. That is just my 2 cents.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

For your climate, I would use 2"x6". Of course if you don't build the rest to save energy, it does no good. Good windows and insulation under floors, in walls and ceiling. Insulation and material upgrades can be cheap compared to cost of heating, best do it now than wish you did or have to retrofit. What you use for energy to heat will make some difference also, hard cash or resources and time. Many places, code dictates 2'x6". Comfort as you age can be important....James


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

You should check with somebody who knows but I think UBC requires 2x6, among other things, so even if you don't get a building permit, your bank and/or insurance company may want it built to an adopted code (or whoever you sell it to someday). 

Many on here make much of not building to code but I'm a coward. If anything happens to our place, I want the ashes to meet codes and not give them an excuse to not pay my claim. We have 4 neighbors - two of us built with permits, the other two built with no permits but did build to code. None of us got a bank loan and nobody has had an insurance claim or sold their place yet - so it will be interesting to see if codes matter.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

The mafia of wood codes have pretty well got all of the US to set a standard that requires 2X6 construction. There are some that have opted out (Cannon County TN has). This is also for even Log homes. They base it on energy efficiency.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't see how 2x4 with lots of insulation can out perform 2x6 with lots of insulation. It also gives pipes in the walls more room for insulation. For exterior walls, I'm in the 2x6 camp.

ETA: My house is built with logs so dimensional measurements don't translate well. My second floor is traditional and it is all 2x6.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

In addition to added insulation ability, you can safely use 24" spacing with 2x6s rather than 16" spacing with 2x4s, which can reduce overall lumber required and make the cost of building nearly identical.

The added depth increases the buckling strength, so 2x6s are safer when building two stories or to support a heavy roof.

On our 'stead, we use 2x4 for unconditioned, small, lightweight buildings like sheds and semi-portable animal housing; and use 2x6 (or larger) for conditioned, large, heavy-duty buildings like the cabin, garage and barn.


----------



## bryant (Aug 8, 2014)

CritskyCritter said:


> What are the pros an cons of using 2x6 instead of 2x4 (besides cost of the boards)
> 
> 
> Step #1; buy the land


Pros: thicker walls equal thicker insulation capability, wider stud spacing, most codes in the north of the USA these days specify 2x6 wall construction, easier to run electric wires, etc. and not loose much insulating capacity. 

Cons: Lumber costs are a little higher, but this is offset with the ability to use 24" spacing, if you so desire. 

It is easier to build a quality, low energy cost home with 2x6 to 2x8 framing. 2x4 stud walls are never going to perform as well since they can not hold the same amount of insulation. The wider the stud wall, the more you can run electric wires, water lines etc. in the walls without loosing much R value if any is lost at all.


----------

